# inspiration thread



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 11, 2012)

Just like in the movie 50 First Dates...this is a video I watch when I wake up everyday to motivate me...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

It Does Matter "Warrior Workout" - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

It Does Matter "Do it right the FIRST time" - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

IMG_2249.MOV - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

no penis?s or trannies, i am disappointed.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

I bet u are u ugly fag


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 12, 2012)

Columbo had a nice and developed chest, shit.

Ferigno is a phag... $20 for a fuckin autograph ?


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ was that just for an autograph or a photo... 

Shitty thing is when they are under contract some times they are fucked and have to charge. I once meet willie mays as a kid and he said he could not sign it that I had to pay 10$. I was 9 and heart broken, later at the event he had one of the guys that worked for me give me his autograph and explained to me about it and how he did not agree with it, but under law he had to.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2012)

those old bw photos are the best


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2012)

Sycho Sid Vicious "Powerbomb" Tribute Video - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2012)

Best of Bill Goldberg - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 15, 2012)

WWE Alumni: Goldberg wins the WCW United States Championship - YouTube


pause at 54sec


----------



## oliolz (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## oliolz (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 15, 2012)

Inspiration:


----------



## 1superman (Nov 15, 2012)

Bodybuilding">


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

oliolz said:


>


look at his fucking delts. Holy shit


----------



## oliolz (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## oliolz (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;xrTNjhmSGXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xrTNjhmSGXY[/video]


----------



## oliolz (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Iyx80cxff9Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Iyx80cxff9Q[/video]


----------



## 1superman (Nov 16, 2012)

Steroids | Health and Suppliments">


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 17, 2012)

i will admit i have alcohol in me, i apologize for my last post. im sure i will look at this in the morning and think WTF


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

i probly would have laughed if not for kai food stamp greene


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


I wonder what was up wit his left tricep, its way different then the right side


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I wonder what was up wit his left tricep, its way different then the right side



looks like just a genetically odd shape not a tear


kinda like phil heaths brachialis


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^ Seriously likes boyz


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)

azza>you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> azza>you










                                 ^^^ Me + your wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 19, 2012)

keep dreaming cool anonymous internet guy


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ Most unhappy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Nov 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


Ridiculous lats


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

95580dab-2ab3-4af5-8d80-65bc851d62ad
Y2:95580dab-2ab3-4af5-8d80-65bc851d62ad


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 24, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 95580dab-2ab3-4af5-8d80-65bc851d62ad
> Y2:95580dab-2ab3-4af5-8d80-65bc851d62ad



Speak english knigglet! this is america god damn it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)

LARON LANDRY OF THE WASHINGTON REDSKINS - *Laron *Landry - Zimbio">


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^^his back is sick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2012)




----------

